# Best Sandpaper?



## MrDave (Mar 9, 2007)

What sandpaper do you think is the Best?
What do you think is the best VALUE?

List is from Craft Supplies USA.

Micro Mesh
Abralon
The Multi-pack
Finkat
Norton 3x
Liberon 0000 Steel Wool


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 9, 2007)

Wally-World and most other discount stores that sell automotive stuff carry very fine 3M automotive sandpaper that works great for much lower cost (I use these a great deal).  Micro-Mesh is hard to beat for plastics.  You can also by Norton sandpapers (which are very good and I use as well) from Home Depot, etc.

I would not consider anything from CSUSA, Woodcraft, etc. a "best value", but if you are talking about the best sandpaper for performance, I would go with the comments above.


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2007)

Micromesh is a league of its own.

For me, the best is the AO stearate sand paper by Klingspor.  Super sharp and stay sharp for a long time.  Doesn't clog as easy and when it does, I find it easier to clean than others too.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Mar 9, 2007)

Klingspor offers us a discount. Check out the sticky post in Business Classifieds for the "Klingspor Discount Signup".


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 9, 2007)

Klingspore Gold has been a great value to me. Lasts a very long time and doesn't leave grit on the wood.


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 9, 2007)

I find that the Finkat works the best for me[]


----------



## clewless (Mar 9, 2007)

I've gotten tremendous mileage from Finkat and only use the 320/400/600...that's what the skew is for.......


----------



## ashaw (Mar 9, 2007)

Dave
Like everyone I started out using the strips of sandpaper on rollers.  Went though many.  Now I use ony:
1. Abralon  - Initial Sanding From 120-400.  
2. Micro Mesh - For final sanding and polishing 1500 - 12,000.

Both products last a long time.  One note you must keep MM cool otherwise you will melt it.


----------



## jkoehler (Mar 9, 2007)

I have to agree with Ashaw.
I purchased some Abralon in a group purchase. i am now wondering why i waited so long.
i dont think that i will use sandpaper again. I have been using the same pieces for a couple months now and there is still life left in them. ( just keep it clean and it will last. )
i also use Micromesh on everything. i have a half a dozen sets of 2X3 pieces that i cycle thru. all you have to do is remember to keep a light touch and keep it clean.


----------



## chigdon (Mar 10, 2007)

I use Finkat and love it.  I know Klingspor's papers are great as well but have never used them.  Micro Mesh is definately a different thing -- it is polishing not sanding.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Mar 10, 2007)

Best, for the money, is Klingspor (IMHO of course). I have also used some 3M that somehow made its way home from work with me that I think was better but I can waste a lot of K-spor for what that stuff costs. Recently I bought some discs and madrels from The Sanding Glove and they work very well, I don't know the mfr or if it come in sheet/roll form though. I always use cloth now days rather than paper, much better to work with, for me anyways.


----------



## stevers (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks all, lots of good info. This has been one of my week points. I buy cheep and it just falls apart.


----------



## cozee (Mar 14, 2007)

3M (only because I can buy at jobber price) to sand up to 1500. From there to polish is nothing but Abralon, wet of course!! And I use the Abralon on about everything, including shell casings.


----------



## rixstix (Mar 14, 2007)

3M Tri-M-Ite from 400gr to 8000gr or 30 micron to 1 micron whichever measurement you like.  
I use Bargain brands below 400


----------



## jrc (Mar 17, 2007)

I use the Norton 3x and cut into long strips.  The B type sandpapers works well too.


----------

